# International Guitar Night Canada (Calgary)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

www.calgaryguitarnight.com

Nov 4, 2006

Some kick ass acoustic players.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

So is anyone going?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Rats! I would have gone had I known about it. How was it? I signed up for the mailing list so hopefully can catch it next time around.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Rats! I would have gone had I known about it. How was it? I signed up for the mailing list so hopefully can catch it next time around.


Phenomenal finger picking talent!!! They could play something fierce. Good to see.

That said, being a crappy flat picker I really didn't get to take anything out of it.

Of the 4 guitarists our Canadian finger picking champ won for coolest songs and best tone by far. I was pretty far back but I was guessing he had a Morgan, no clue on the pickup though. It sounded pretty natural so I'd guess K&K.

Pepino D'agostino and Andrew White were running Piezos and they sounded horrible. I'd say that Andrew's guitar would have sounded great unplugged, Pepino's Seagull wouldn't of.


That's my take on it...

Oh yah and there was no beer there, which sucked!!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup no beer..It was a tough one for sure..

There definitly was some fingerstyle talent present. The fellow from Montreal was by far the best and had the best acoustic sound overall..Then the guy from New Zeland came second IMO due to his neat blues influenced finger picked lines.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

NO BEER????
I didn't think it was possible to have a guitar event with no beer. Well, now I've heard everything 
Thanks for the review. I'll definitely make a point of going to the next one (and I'll have a beer before I go )


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

The current Canadian Fingerstyle champ is Antoine Dufour. Last I heard he was playing a Stonebridge guitar. There are a number of videos on YouTube.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

WarrenG said:


> The current Canadian Fingerstyle champ is Antoine Dufour. Last I heard he was playing a Stonebridge guitar. There are a number of videos on YouTube.


Yah, I didn't get close and the Morgan was just a guess. He did sound good that for sure.


----------

